# Poop



## Xicaci

How can i say poop in spanish? The phrase is: "It looks like poop!".  THX.


----------



## GenJen54

Poop = Caca? 

Hi Xicaci, 

I've redirected your thread here, to the Spanish-English forum, where you'll receive more replies. 

Welcome to the Forums!


----------



## Xicaci

Oh! Thanks!


----------



## ednalaura

"se ve como popo!" 
"se ve como excremento!"


----------



## Xicaci

Muchisismas gracias!


----------



## ahsnunezbbk30sdsu

Xicaci, 
It looks like u want to know how to say "poop" or basically, "feces" in spanish, right? In the context of your sentence you can say "caca" or "popó" as we say in México (or more specifically Baja California). 
So the sentence would be as follows, 
"¡Parece caca!" or "¡Parece popó!" 
Hope that helps. 
¡Saludos!


----------



## helenduffy

Es Caca.
Es feo. o Es fea.
Se ve mal.

I'm not convinced that one can say "Parece caca" and preserve the meaning of "It looks like sh*t."   What do native Spanish speakers think of this conundrum?


----------



## ednalaura

caca is horrible!!!! please use some other word!!! it sounds to horrible!!!!! my goodness.... please do not use this word... find an alternative: poop, excremento, anything but caca... aarrggghhh!!!!


----------



## jivemu

ednalaura said:
			
		

> caca is horrible!!!! please use some other word!!! it sounds to horrible!!!!! my goodness.... please do not use this word... find an alternative: poop, excremento, anything but caca... aarrggghhh!!!!


¿Ehhhh? 
Los niños dicen "caca", y muchas veces los adultos también. Es bastante habitual decir "hacer caca", no sólo en lenguaje infantil.

It looks like shit = parece mierda
It looks like poop = parece caca (en lenguaje infantil, normalmente)

Saludos.


----------



## ednalaura

no me importa..... suena HORRIBLE!!!!! qué horror!!!!


----------



## Bilma

ednalaura said:
			
		

> caca is horrible!!!! please use some other word!!! it sounds to horrible!!!!! my goodness.... please do not use this word... find an alternative: poop, excremento, anything but caca... aarrggghhh!!!!


 


Does mierd* sound better? I prefer caca!


----------



## LucíayMiguel

I think it depends on what you're talking abaout. In Spain, if you are looking at the actual thing, you would say: "parece una caca"; and that sounds better or not as strong as the alternative with mierd*, which is a more vulgar word.
In Spain "caca" is not as strong as the other one. We also use it in slang to mean "bad/poor quality", i.e. "este ordenador es un poco caca"; so, really, in Spain is not a strong word.


----------



## Bilma

LucíayMiguel said:
			
		

> I think it depends on what you're talking abaout. In Spain, if you are looking at the actual thing, you would say: "parece una caca"; and that sounds better or not as strong as the alternative with mierd*, which is a more vulgar word.
> In Spain "caca" is not as strong as the other one. We also use it in slang to mean "bad/poor quality", i.e. "este ordenador es un poco caca"; so, really, in Spain is not a strong word.


 

It* isn't* strong in Mexico either.


----------



## aurilla

"Caca" is an infantile or "safe" (non vulgar) word for shit, so it is the equivalente of "poop."

Sorry, ednalaura.

In Puerto Rico, caca and popó are both used, however, caca is the more common.


----------



## Xicaci

En Chile todo el mundo dice caca, especialmente los niños e incluso los medicos!!!!


----------



## fenixpollo

_Caca_ is strong in Mexico, because you shouldn't say it around your grandparents and children can get in trouble for saying it. I agree that it sounds bad.  I prefer *popó*.  The word, I mean.  

*Check out the thread on **papoo**!  *


----------



## Bilma

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> _Caca_ is strong in Mexico, because you shouldn't say it around your grandparents and children can get in trouble for saying it. I agree that it sounds bad. I prefer *popó*. The word, I mean.
> 
> *Check out the thread on **papoo**! *


 

Popó is a softer word but caca is not vulgar, teachers and doctors use caca when talking to kids.


----------



## ednalaura

ok, i'm not saying caca is vulgar, i'm not saying it's a forbidden word, i'm not saying it's not allowed.... i do not like the sound of it. it sounds so crude to me... i'd rather use other words when talking about poop. i was taught to say 2 for poop and 1 for pee... it's just my opinion about the word.


----------



## aurilla

This is a translation forum, not an opinion forum.


----------



## fenixpollo

You know I have great respect for you, aurilla, but I disagree: you can't find an appropriate translation without exploring the cultural ramifications of the translation.  Whether a word is offensive or not depends on subjective opinions of people who are/are not offended by it.

In my family, caca is considered inappropriate.  Not vulgar on the same level as mierda, but not a casual-use word that can be used in any social setting. That, I suppose, is a familial opinion.


----------



## aurilla

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> You know I have great respect for you, aurilla, but I disagree: you can't find an appropriate translation without exploring the cultural ramifications of the translation. Whether a word is offensive or not depends on subjective opinions of people who are/are not offended by it.
> 
> In my family, caca is considered inappropriate. Not vulgar on the same level as mierda, but not a casual-use word that can be used in any social setting. That, I suppose, is a familial opinion.


 
The person is requesting a translation, and that is what we are providing, along with comments on the cultural and social acceptance in their respective countries.  However, just to respond with comments on how you personally feel about a word contributes nothing to the thread.


----------



## ednalaura

i apologize for expressing my opinion. it won't happen again.


----------



## ahsnunezbbk30sdsu

Aurilla, I definietly agree with you. When I said "caca" and "popó" i was thinking about the context of the sentence. As a TRANSLATOR one of your jobs is to remain as faithful as possible to the original. That being said, helenduffy's translation of '"It looks like sh*t."' is OUT of context. I am a native speaker of both languages so I understood the context of the original and translated it to sound just as natural and in the same context of the original. 
Also, ednalaura, there are times when, we as translators don't like the message of the original text, but once again, we have to translate it to reflect the original. Like aurilla said, this is a translation forum, not an OPINION forum.


----------



## beg

popó in Spain is also used by children, or by adults speaking to children (especially to little children). in an adults' conversation no one would use "popó"


----------



## Moritzchen

Caca is a horrible word? Caca? I used it at the age of 2, and I didn´t know about wars, famine or disease.


----------



## Xicaci

YEs, but it's a little boy who said the word.


----------



## Moritzchen

Exactly, and who says poop or poopoo?


----------



## aurilla

Guys, this has become a pretty crappy subject. [ ]

Do you think we can declare it closed?


----------



## fenixpollo

Good point, aurilla!  Many young people today don't feel that "crap" is a bad word.  Those of us over 30, however, remember being punished in school (and even at home) for saying it.  Perhaps _caca_, just like _crap_, is losing its vulgarity. 

Parents with small children, and their small children, say popo or poop. Nobody says poopoo, unless your say that your boss pooh-poohed your idea as being full of nonsense.


----------



## Mei

Moritzchen said:
			
		

> Caca is a horrible word? Caca? I used it at the age of 2, and I didn´t know about wars, famine or disease.



Caca a bad word? I've always used this word since... well since I can't remember. 

Just my opinion.

Mei


----------



## helenduffy

Hi, ednalaura,
It is clear that you enjoyed a very good upbringing and that you internalized the lessons you parents struggled to instill in you.  
A possible alternative using your parents' nomenclature might do for this phrase:
!Parece nUmero dos!


----------



## nushh

helenduffy said:
			
		

> A possible alternative using your parents' nomenclature might do for this phrase:
> !Parece nUmero dos!


But then nobody would have a clue what we're talking about, other than ednalaura's family . It seems to me that's a personal, private nomenclature... I've heard people talk about "aguas mayores" (poop) and "aguas menores" (pee) and the like, but not numbers... 



			
				Bilma said:
			
		

> Popó is a softer word but caca is not vulgar, teachers and doctors use caca when talking to kids.


I agree, "*caca*" is pretty safe - as safe as you can get talking about "poop", anyway  and I think it's the best translation for "poop". Besides, notice how most native speakers from all over the world have agreed: people from Chile, México, Argentina, Spain, there doesn't seem to be cultural differences here.

"Mierda" is vulgar (= "shit").

"Popó" is quite prudish (not necessarily safer), and hardly anyone uses it unless that's how they want to come across as (in which case they shouldn't be talking about poop in the first place ).


----------



## vendetta

Well, it's pretty clear that it depends on the country.
In Spain, "caca" is a very standard word while "popó" is only used with children and very rarely. On the other hand, the word "mierda" is much stronger and not polite at all.


----------

